
Ask HN: Do you still use RSS if not what else? - pvsukale3
I am working on this side project where people can blog and it&#x27;s very simple. I was just wondering if I should implement RSS for people to follow their favourite blogger. My audience is mostly Hacker news type of people (&lt;3 ) . So do you still use RSS to follow your favourite blogs?
======
bartvk
Oh yeah.

And it's not just people with RSS readers. New initiatives like
[http://micro.blog](http://micro.blog) read your RSS feed to allow people to
follow you, favorite particular blog entries, share them etc.

------
detaro
Yes, and if a blog doesn't have a feed I generally don't keep track of it –
only very few resources are important enough to follow by going there
individually.

~~~
monknomo
So much this. I don't have time to remember your website and see what you're
up to - just ping my feed reader when you've got something to say

------
zhte415
Yes, Not only does it allow people that use RSS readers, but people who use
readers that build on RSS.

Also allow email syndication. A non-insignificant number of people use email
syndication as a fallback from RSS, or simply a solution in itself. Pre-ramen
plans should be cost-free.

------
chmaynard
I subscribe to around sixty RSS feeds. I check them daily using NetNewsWire
3.3. It's my belief that any site publishing original static content, such as
a blog or a news publication, should make their new content available via one
or more RSS/Atom feeds. If you're concerned that readers won't visit your
website and see your ads, then provide the first paragraph in the feed and
give readers a link to the entire post.

------
crispytx
Too bad there isn't a great RSS software company. It seems like someone should
have created a ubiquitous RSS app. Maybe I should go do that... brb

~~~
detaro
Are you missing something from existing offerings, or do you mean more a
visibility thing – many people don't know about feeds and how to use them?

------
hsribei
I use RSS with Blogtrottr to get updates by email. But I prefer it when the
blog has its own newsletter. Saves me the trip to Blogtrottr and receiving
their ads on each email.

~~~
angryasian
I'm on the opposite end, I don't want several different newsletters that are
all formatted with too much space wasted and designed to look appealing. Just
give me a list of all the content and titles and I'll decide what I want to
read. To each their own I guess.

------
taude
Yes, I still use RSS to remember the sites I want to check regularly. I use
feedly.com.

------
monknomo
I subscribe to quite a few RSS feeds with feedly

------
Chris911
Yes. RSS with the Feeder Chrome extension.

------
mhtsbt
absolutly, I'm building my own rss reader app inspired by google reader,
jachtzee.com

------
ksherlock
yes, via the gwene rss to nntp/usenet gateway.

------
mdotk
Yes, feedly

